# Classical music things to do in Rome Italy?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I want to convince my brother to do something classical music related, but honestly my knowledge of actual Italian composers is limited to,Monteverdi, Vivaldi, Rossini, and Verdi, and I don't know much about any of them, is there something we could do classical music wise when there?


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Look up concerts & operas and attend some... I guess.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Go to the Sunday mass at St. Anselmo's for the Gregorian chant.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Do the Tosca Trail tour. Three places to visit where each act was scripted to take place.

1,Sant'Andrea della Valle.
2,Palazzo Farnese
3,Castel Sant' Angelo


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Don´t remember how it is in Rome, but avoid some of the routinely "classical highlights" church concerts that are offered by people in historical costumes, consisting of a few well-known pieces and movements mainly from the Baroque era, often offered in Italian cities, even with several identical concerts on a daily basis; they tend to be overpriced and the performances are just lazy work. 

Once tried it when family members bought tickets ... and besides what has already been mentioned, the solo violin was horribly out of tune too, in Vivaldi ...

Go for one-time concerts in stead. And the walk mentioned above sounds interesting too.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Badinerie said:


> Do the Tosca Trail tour. Three places to visit where each act was scripted to take place.
> 
> 1,Sant'Andrea della Valle.
> 2,Palazzo Farnese
> 3,Castel Sant' Angelo


This. I got such a kick out of going to Sant'Andrea della Valle my first trip to Rome. It looks just like the opera!


----------

